# Anyone with pics or experience with the H&R lowering springs for the non air suspension?



## joseaudi (Aug 3, 2004)

I want to lower by 3.6 21" Mugela Blue S line, but want pics or some feedback. anybody with these springs or know of anyone's experience re: ride, height difference etc.


----------

